# USGS Ark at Nathrop is Broken



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

It has been noted on the other Ark thread but the USGS at Nathrop is broken (thought this deserved its own thread). The drop in flow (1.5' or 2k cfs) is not real. Use the Colorado Division of Water Resources Salida gage or USGS at Granite to estimate flows for Browns canyon.


----------



## riverchic (May 19, 2015)

*Arkansas river flows*

The gauge at Nathrop is not working properly, the lastest flow I heard from local Salida Fire is that the river is running 5300cfs in Salida. Please stay safe as it may continue to rise and sudden strainers and bridge passes are sketch all along the Ark.


----------



## CaptBiggler (May 14, 2015)

Now is it fixed? Or are they estimating it?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Looks like the Brown's (Nathrop) gage is back up and running. It's "Provisional Data" but all the real time data is "Provisional."


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

Andy H. said:


> Looks like the Brown's (Nathrop) gage is back up and running. It's "Provisional Data" but all the real time data is "Provisional."


Yeah, usgs was working on it when we took out a couple of hours ago.


----------

